# Best closed headphones for classical music?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is my first post, And as a person who likes classical music so much, And as a conductor, composer, flutist and pianist I am really glad to join this community!
I have been lately discussing with people on head-fi what are the best headphones for classical music.
I bought the AKG K545-Hated them and sold them. Then i got the ATH-M40X-They are really good and accurate sound-But very poor soundstage. What closed headphones would you recommend me (For classical of course)? Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use a pair of Sennheiser HD 497 phones at home and they rock classical and jazz and even rap very well. On the other hand, on the go I use a cheap-o pair of Skullcandy Jibe headphones because they were $5 and if I lose them it's not a big loss.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I need good closed cans..


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gustav Mahler said:


> I need good closed cans..


What is your price range that you are looking to spend?


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

About 250$, Maybe more if it really matters


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't grok the 'sound stage' thing with headphones, so suggesting a listen to the ATH-M50 set may be worthless.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Gustav, welcome to TC.
For that range pf price, try the Beyerdynamic DT660.
They isolate quite well, they are very neutral (the ATH-M50 are not, imo) and transparent with a good soundstage.
I have been using them for many years, and I cannot agree more with what I read in this post:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/559542/i-t...est-classical-music-headphones-ive-ever-heard


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't like headphone listening because of the hole in the middle phenomenon. I realize that many times we need to use cans but I am skeptical that you can really approximate what a good pair of speakers can achieve with sound staging. 
I would leave some of your budget for a dedicated Headphone Amp/DAC because I think that can make a significant difference.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Hi Gustav, welcome to TC.
> For that range pf price, try the Beyerdynamic DT660.
> They isolate quite well, they are very neutral (the ATH-M50 are not, imo) and transparent with a good soundstage.
> I have been using them for many years, and I cannot agree more with what I read in this post:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/559542/i-t...est-classical-music-headphones-ive-ever-heard


I have the exact same head phones! Beyerdynamic dt660 have such a nice midrange due to their flat response curve making them ideal for orchestral and string ensemble. They are also quite cheap for a mid-fi closed over ear headphone at around £100. Soundstage is good for a closed can but if you want the best soundstage open headphones are best.

It also has a 32 ohm resistance making it suitable to be attached directly to a laptop or portable music player device jack without need of separate amplifier.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Hi Gustav, welcome to TC.
> For that range pf price, try the Beyerdynamic DT660.
> They isolate quite well, they are very neutral (the ATH-M50 are not, imo) and transparent with a good soundstage.
> I have been using them for many years, and I cannot agree more with what I read in this post: [link removed]
> ...


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I use ATH-M50 for a few years now and love it. The ATH-M50x update seems even better since the cable is removable.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

I use Denon AH-D600. Very comfortable leather pads, a bit bass heavy (which helps with classical music, IMO).

http://www.head-fi.org/products/denon-ah-d600


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to travel Business Class to Rome last May and the headphones supplied by the airline were really top notch; Sennheisers. I was too sauced up to notice the model number. Sorry.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Sennheisers have graced my head, comfortably and musically satisfactorily, for years. I have two pairs -- the HD545 is the older and less expensive model, and the HD600 is my general go-to instrument. There are differences in these two phones -- and sometimes I prefer one to the other. The 600s are very neutral and clear, providing top notch sound referencing the source. The 545s have a mellower sound, which works well for harsher recorded discs. I enjoy the sound of both, in different ways. One might say the 600s are "clinical" and the 545s are "romantic". But it just goes to show -- the same manufacturer can provide different sounds. So ... listen to a couple of phones before you buy. However, should you spring for lesser priced SENNHEISERS, you will probably be well satisfied. (The 600s are priced at about $400. There are several models above and below this price.)










Keep in mind the comfort factor. You want your phones to be comfortable through an hour-long symphony. So, choose wisely.

Remember, too, that your headphone source is important. How do you plug in the phones? Do you have a headphone amp? Some of the higher priced phones will almost demand a step-up transformer. Quality sound costs a bit more than crappy sound. That's how it is.

I run a tubed headphone amp called the Little Dot. It works well and was moderately priced a few years back. Of course, I can also plug directly into the SONY XA5400ES CD deck, which provides a stellar sound direct. However, for vinyl playback or FM radio playback or tape deck playback I have to go through the Little Dot.









And I listen largely to classical music (orchestral and chamber) and jazz. So this set up works for me, and has for years.

At least investigate the SENNHEISERS before you buy.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I was fortunate enough to travel Business Class to Rome last May and the headphones supplied by the airline were really top notch; Sennheisers. I was too sauced up to notice the model number. Sorry.


Excuse me? Do you mean you could not keep them afterwards as usual (for mortals in tourist class)?
Where they in-ear or headphones?
Are you rich?
Please, answer first the last question...


----------

